# Race Ist Tot!---



## badbushido (16. Dezember 2006)

Wo tauschen sich eigentlich BMX Racer aus?
Wo kauft man hochwertiges Zubehör für Mini Bikes?







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## vollepullebmx (16. Dezember 2006)

RABBIT BMX IN BREMEN http://www.rabbit-bmx-bremen.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. Dezember 2006)

In Holland und Belgien ist das größer da gibt es auch Foren dafür.


----------



## donkeybridge (22. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin momentan für ein Jahr in New Jersey USA und fahre dort auch race.
Ich muss schon sagen hier ist mal tausend mal mehr los. Während der Saison ist gibt es auf der Bahn an der ich trainiere jeden Sonntag ein Rennen. Wenn man das will kann man alleine in New Jersey (einer der kleinsten Staaten in den USA) 3 Rennen in einer Woche fahren und dem entsprechend gut sind die Fahrer hier auch. Für einen Durchschnittsdeutschen ist es zwar kein Problem im Mittelfeld zu fahren aber es gibt keinen deutschen Fahrer der in der Pro-klasse mithalten kann.
Das finde ich sehr Schade. In den 80ern war in bei einer WM in jeder klasse mindestens ein deutscher Fahrer im Finale. Jetzt ist es glück, wenn wir einen in der Nachwuchsklasse haben. 
Ich denke, dass das vor allem am BDR liegt, weil hier die Fahrer vielzuviel vernachlässigt werden. Der BDR kümmert sich nur noch um die Rennradfahrer und ein paar Mountainbiker aber das wars. Hier in den USA gibt es zwei BMX verbände (NBL und ABA) und die machen total viel für ihre Fahrer (nicht nur für die Pros) und dem entsprechend erfolgreich sind die hier auch. BMX hat hier auch einen ganz andern Lifestyle als in Deutschland.
Ich hoffe echt, dass Racing wieder populärere wird, ich wage jedoch zu bezweifeln, dass das in den nächsten Jahren passieren wird. Vielleicht ist ja die Olympiade 2008 eine Chance.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Hanno Esselbrügge


----------



## Hertener (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi Hanno,

ich habe Deinen Beitrag mit Interesse gelesen. Ich bedauere es auch, dass bei uns im Race-Bereich nicht viel passiert. Das liegt dann aber wohl eher daran, dass die Strecken zu rar gesät sind. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Strecke bei uns in Herten im Backumer Tal. Das ist nun schon 20 Jahre her, die Strecke wurde kaum genutzt, wucherte langsam aber sicher zu und wurde dann irgendwann platt gemacht. Und dann kamen die Dirts, ebenfalls im Backumer Tal, die mittlerweile auch platt sind. Nun haben wir noch ein paar Huckel in Recklinghausen Hochlarmark auf dem Skate- und Bikepark-Gelände. Doch ereilt diese anscheinend langsam aber sicher das gleiche Schicksal. Eine Dirt-Strecke instand zu halten ist halt aufwendiger als ein paar Rampen sauber zu halten.
Dass auf der anderen Seite die Verbände fehlen tut ein übriges dazu.
Ich, für meinen Teil, möchte aber auch noch dazu sagen, dass ich nicht der Vereins-Typ bin und eher in die Richtung Individualsport tendiere. Da beißt sich die Katze natürlich in den Schwanz und wenn andere BMXer das genauso sehen, verwundert mich der momentane Stand der Dinge nicht. Interessanter wäre es natürlich die junge Generation wieder an diese Disziplin heranzuführen, doch dafür müsste IMHO mehr publicity betrieben werden. Und solange Mirra und Hoffmann PS2-gesteuert über Ramp- und Streetparkoure fliegen wird sich an deren Vormachstellung wenig ändern.

Just my 2 Cent.

Grüße aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. Dezember 2006)

donkeybridge schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das vor allem am BDR liegt, weil hier die Fahrer vielzuviel vernachlässigt werden. Der BDR kümmert sich nur noch um die Rennradfahrer und ein paar Mountainbiker aber das wars.


word.
Macht mich richtig wütend...Hauptsache Olympische Spiele!
Die deutschen Downhiller fahren seit Ewigkeiten der Weltspitze hinterher und im BMX-Race siehts ähnlich aus.
Und dann der Herr Scharping...


----------

